# Derelict Greenhouse & Orchard, January 2012



## Cuban B. (Jan 12, 2012)

*Part I*

I came across this site while looking for another location and was pleasantly surprised to find a derelict greenhouse of an industrial or epic scale. It looked like it had been empty for at least a year and there was no giveaway as to what had been grown inside. Most of the panes of glass were intact but some were smashed and others had been removed, probably as spares for another greenhouse.

We spent around an hour at the site getting all manner of shots and after editing these were by far the best of the bunch so far. This turned out to be a two part explore with the orchard being discovered nearby the greenhouse, and I have decided to include it in this report rather than writing another report for it. I hope you understand why I am keeping the site confidential as the site sits in the middle of a risky location that I would not like to see over run by others.

Approaching an entrance to the greenhouse






A dangerous site





Looking down the greenhouses pillars





An angled shot of the greenhouses pillars





The entry point





Looking down the greenhouse





Some sort of chamber contained within the greenhouse





The air conditioning system and heating array





*Part II*
After reading Foxylady's report of the derelict orchard: 
[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=3064[/ame] I have always had a fascination with exploring one myself. I think it must be the combination of a site set in a fully rural area with a site of dereliction that is still living, with it being trees.

This site was next to the greenhouse but it was not part of the same site. Looking back on it, the trees looked very derelict with having no leaves on them (though this was probably due to winter) but the grounds seemed to be cut and well tended. This means it might not be a strictly derelict site, and more of a 'live infil'. As such I didn't spend to long on site in case I got spotted. Enjoy the pictures:

Spying on the orchard through the bushes





In the grounds





Trees lined the border of the orchard





Some of the live buildings next to the orchard. Does anyone know what type of fruit they would have bore?





This was the first explore of 2012 and hopefully it will be a start of things to come!


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 13, 2012)

Hiya Cuban, not seen you in here for ages! I love the greenhouse, you could do a massive canna... oops, tomatoe crop in that! 

When I saw the title "greenhouse" I thought,a greenhouse? So what! Then I saw picture three... it looks like literally acres of glass!!! Any idea of the size?


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 14, 2012)

Love the greenhouse and I'm glad I'm not the only strange person who has a fascination with orchards.  They're apple trees, btw. Nice find, Cuban.


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Jan 14, 2012)

This place makes my greenhoues look like shit and it's just as empty thanks for the pics bud.


----------



## wolfism (Jan 14, 2012)

Intensive horticulture ftw…


----------



## smiler (Jan 15, 2012)

“Hiya Cuban, not seen you in here for ages! I love the greenhouse, you could do a massive canna... oops, tomatoes crop in that!” 

You are a silly sod TeeJF, anyone can clearly see it was for growing Haggis.
Unusual find Cuban, I hope you can keep it safe, Thanks


----------



## Esposa (Jan 15, 2012)

Ever since you said you had done this greenhouse I have been awaiting a report. I am a little disappointed you haven't dug up more history of the orchard though.


----------



## Coal Cutter (Jan 15, 2012)

I find the orchard interesting. So much of our fine land has been killed by urbanisation so it is good to see a proper old orchard intact. Thanks man.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 15, 2012)

smiler said:


> You are a silly sod TeeJF, anyone can clearly see it was for growing Haggis.



Nooooooooooo... they are live creatures are Haggis. They live on mountains and they have legs shorter on one side of their bodies than the other. So to catch them you come from the front, they turn round to run away and fall down the mountain where your helper scoops them up!

Simples!!!


----------



## smiler (Jan 15, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Nooooooooooo... they are live creatures are Haggis. They live on mountains and they have legs shorter on one side of their bodies than the other. So to catch them you come from the front, they turn round to run away and fall down the mountain where your helper scoops them up!
> 
> Simples!!!



That’s Pasties ya fool.


----------



## PaulPowers (Feb 10, 2012)

I might be missing the point but can an orchard ever be derelict, does it not just become a woodland area?


----------



## Mr beady (Feb 12, 2012)

Epic site, well done fella


----------

